# Exercise pen size thoughts?



## rfra (Dec 30, 2015)

I'v been reading a lot of very positive information on the use of ex pens for supervised daytime management of a puppy. As my wife home schools our children I think this will be a good tool to help her during the day so he can remain in the area with the family but in a controlled zone not constantly exploring and getting into things he shouldn't and causing distraction when they are reading and such.

I am debating between a 36" and a 48" tall pen and leaning toward the 36".

My thought is that the 48" tall looks strange in a living space being unproportionately tall and bulky. I also don't think an ex pen is truly a physical barrier. It seems that people who try to use them as cages fail as the puppy quickly learns they can climb out or push them around. Instead I think they are a psychological barrier and the puppy must be taught to not get up on or touch the panels, in which case the extra 12" is not needed anyway.

Thoughts?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

rfra said:


> I'v been reading a lot of very positive information on the use of ex pens for supervised daytime management of a puppy. As my wife home schools our children I think this will be a good tool to help her during the day so he can remain in the area with the family but in a controlled zone not constantly exploring and getting into things he shouldn't and causing distraction when they are reading and such.
> 
> I am debating between a 36" and a 48" tall pen and leaning toward the 36".
> 
> ...


Great idea. I have always used the 36" for all my dogs, no matter breed or size. It is a matter of training IMO. I never left them unattended if they were in the Xpen. I did reward them through the wire (Leerburg) not over it to avoid giving them the idea that 'over' and 'jumping up on it' is an option. I also did not pet them over the xpen and had them sit before opening up a panel to release them. If a dog would challenge a 36, he would also challenge a 48 one. as the pup gets older you can use the panels to block of larger areas in the home, like a gate/fence. I love x pens, have several for all kinds of uses; guinea pigs, poultry, as pet rat-climbing gear, pole bean support, protecting young trees from deer, etc.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

36". It's less bulky and you can climb over it if you need to. You have to work with the dog early and often because they can move them around a room if they want to and they will knock it over if they jump on it. These only work if your dog doesn't challenge the pen or try to escape. I use mine as a barricade to divide the room rather than to enclose a dog because mine always want to be together and will push it over if they are separated.


----------



## rfra (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks. That's what I was hoping to hear so I just ordered a 36" and will be here Thursday. I think it will be a great tool.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I have 3 different heights, that I've used for different dogs. The taller ones have a door which is nice. I used one around my dog door one time to create a "doggy mud room".


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

I went with the 48 inch ex pen for Hemi. I have it attached to his crate,its sturdy,no way he can move it around,gives him plenty of room and its in the living room.Gives Davit and Rocky some peace from him! Wish I had used an ex pen other years.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We went with this one --40".
I like that I can make it bigger or smaller very easily by removing or adding panels. We still use it.
New BestPet Black 40" 8 Panel Heavy Duty Pet Playpen Dog Exercise Pen Cat Fence | eBay


----------



## rfra (Dec 30, 2015)

Well I ordered one from Amazon Warehouse (their discounted returns) and it showed up yesterday. It was like new but was not the model advertised. I had ordered one with a door and they sent me a more basic model. Thankfully they are shipping me a brand new one and they are paying for next day Saturday delivery and sending UPS to pick up the wrong one (gotta love Prime). 

Regardless, I put him in this one last night as a quick trial and after a few minutes he settled in fine and got praised and treats for relaxing and only required two corrections to not touch the panels. I think it's going to be a fantastic tool.


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

dogfaeries said:


> I think I have 3 different heights, that I've used for different dogs. The taller ones have a door which is nice. I used one around my dog door one time to create a "doggy mud room".


May be an old thread but I ordered one from Midwest , it's 42 inches. Wondering if they can jump it


----------

